# spasms during sleep



## GavinD (Aug 10, 2004)

I don't know whethere to call them spasms, jolts, convulsions or whatever, but for the last few weeks now I keep having this strange thing happen where my whole body from head to toe conracts and then jerks and wakes me from sleep. I haven't changed my medication or dose, so I don't know why it's suddenly started happening. I was wondering if anyone else has this sensation and if they know if there's some reason why it happens?

cheers

gav


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi,

Your post just reminded me of what happened to me in my sleep last night...the very same thing. It just gave me the creeps reading your post because I didnt remember till now. I was asleep and apparently I must have been startled and it made my entire body contract and wake me up. Are you on drugs? Ive just come off an ssri and my nervous system feels abit raw right now.

Joe


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2004)

> Insomnia, or waking up ill in the middle of the night, Jolting awake, Bad or crazy dreams?
> The sensations:
> You may feel fine and be able to quickly fall asleep but then wake up a short time later. Once up, you can't easily fall back to sleep because your mind is racing or you are too ill. Or, you may have a hard time initially falling asleep and when you do, you wake often and again have a hard time going back to sleep.
> 
> ...


Found that for ya!


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

I have been told a few times (by different people) that I have some weird body spasms during my sleep, but not *hypnic jerks *that normally occur while falling asleep. These individuals have been so concerned that they have woken me up to ask me about it. And so I will be having a sleep study done- but not for a while as the waiting list is long. I will let you know what comes of this. There are a few sleep disorders out there. Just do a google search to find them. I would check out *periodic limb movement disorder*. And don't forget, they may be regular hypnic jerks which occur during the transition from being awake to being asleep. Almost everyone has these though some people never notice, and yes, they can be strong enough to wake you up.

-University girl


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

I don't have spasms whilst sleeping, but sometimes we I wake up I feel paralyzed and can't speak for about 10 seconds :shock: 
It starts during an anxious dream, but then carries on for a bit after I wake up.

Greg


----------

